# front seat covers



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys

I just recieved my Original Parts group catalog today and was looking at the replacement front seat covers for my 67 gto. My original back seat is in exellent shape but the fronts have been changed at some time. The original seats had raised pleats or ribbed, whatever you call it and the new ones ive seen are flat. Can you still get front covers w/ the raised pleat...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, Legendary Auto Interiors are supposedly the best.....E


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes, Legendary Auto Interiors are supposedly the best.....E


:agree

I purchased the stage 3 complete interior kit from OPGI for my 66, I am happy with the seats covers and they look good. If legendary offered the complete kit I would have purchased from them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I redid the seats in my '67 17 years ago with new foam and new covers from Year One. They still look new and are indistinguishable from the originals in every way. If installed correctly, they will have nice, deep pleats.
Jeff


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I called Legendary Auto for a interior kit for the water damaged `69 of my buddies. They told me they were 6 weeks out at least, they custom make all the orders.


----------

